# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveau mode mobile forum en place

## Anomaly

*Mise  jour* du 11 juin 2018 : le nouveau mode mobile forum est arriv !

Chers membres du Club,

Afin de pouvoir dterminer les priorits des futurs dveloppements des services du Club, nous souhaiterions connatre comment vous utilisez Developpez.com en vous connectant depuis un priphrique mobile (tlphone ou tablette). Quels sont les services que vous utilisez ou souhaiteriez utiliser depuis ce genre de terminal ?

Plusieurs rponses sont possibles !

Merci d'avance  toutes et  tous pour votre participation qui nous sera prcieuse pour esquisser le futur de Developpez.com.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Note : pour ceux n'utilisant pas de mobile pour accder  Developpez.com, veuillez indiquer la raison. Peut tre cela deviendra aussi une piste  amliorer  :;): .

----------


## FreeDev83

Lorsque je m'y connecte par mobile, c'est parce que j'ai suivi un lien Facebook sur un article qui me semblait intressant... Comme maintenant ; -)

----------


## Angelsafrania

Je me connecte pas via un mobile parce que lire sur un tlphone portable n'est pas trs agrable ni ergonomique.

----------


## Anomaly

> Je me connecte pas via un mobile parce que lire sur un tlphone portable n'est pas trs agrable ni ergonomique.


Est-ce que tu parles de manire gnrale, ou sur Developpez.com en particulier ?  ::):

----------


## VivienD

Je ne me connecte pas via un mobile parce que je ne me sens pas encore  l'aise avec un smartphone. Je n'en ai un que depuis quelques semaines; j'ai donc encore quelques habitudes  prendre.  ::aie::

----------


## danielhagnoul

C'est la deuxime fois que vous faites une actualit contenant un appel au vote sans aucun bouton permettant de voter !

Il faut poster un message pour arriver ici, c'est dbile !

Je ne connais rien de plus chiant que la manipulation d'une page web et la lecture sur smartphone. Sur l'ordinateur de bureau je rgle la loupe entre 110 et 150 % et j'utilise Dark Reader (extension Chrome) ou pas selon les besoins, le tout s'en avoir besoin d'y rflchir.

Je suis de trs mauvais poils ce matin,  la relecture, je vois que cela apparat dans mes messages.  ::oops::

----------


## Anomaly

> C'est la deuxime fois que vous faites une actualit contenant un appel au vote sans aucun bouton permettant de voter ! Il faut poster un message pour arriver ici, c'est dbile !


Euh... non. Il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton "Voter" juste en-dessous du sondage visible dans l'actualit qui amne vers la discussion forum o tu peux voter.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Dsol, mais je ne vois pas le bouton.

----------


## LittleWhite

Le bouton "voter" napparat que si vous tes connect aux portails (domaine developpez.com). Ce qui peut se faire sur la page www.developpez.com en bas  droite. J'avoue que je prfrerai avoir le bouton "voter" toujours visible et si je ne suis pas connect, qu'il me demande mon login/mdp aprs avoir cliquer dessus, car il arrive que je ne me rende pas compte que je ne suis pas loggu  ::aie:: .

----------


## Tintwo

Pareil que Daniel, j'tais identifi mais le bouton non visible :/
Bref, raison similaire aux autres : je n'utilise pas mon tel pour surfer, et encore moins pour aller sur dveloppez (quand on a besoin de venir sur dvelopper, gnralement on est dj sur un PC, genre quand on dveloppe par ex.)

----------


## Invit

Sur ordinateur je lis toujours les actus via la version "forum" en cliquant sur la petite bulle  droite au lieu du titre de l'article, comme a j'ai accs  tous les commentaires. Je sais pas si je suis dbile mais quand j'accde  un article en cliquant sur son titre j'arrive sur une page format blog avec quelques commentaires en dessous mais pas tous et aucun moyen de naviguer.

Du coup comme sur mobile je n'ai pas l'option de lire les actus via le forum depuis la page d'accueil je n'utilise pas la version mobile. De manire gnrale la version mobile est vraiment peu ergonomique, probablement d au style un peu ancien de dvp.com et  l'organisation du site qui est un forum relook au final.

Cela dit je ne consulte jamais les blogs ou autres, de temps en temps je vais sur le forum mais c'est rare (tant dev. web il y a 53 sous-forums  lire pour faire le tour, c'est juste trop chronophage).

Par contre je lis les news tous les jours et je commente rgulirement, super boulot les gens !

----------


## Anomaly

> Le bouton "voter" napparat que si vous tes connect aux portails (domaine developpez.com). Ce qui peut se faire sur la page www.developpez.com en bas  droite. J'avoue que je prfrerai avoir le bouton "voter" toujours visible et si je ne suis pas connect, qu'il me demande mon login/mdp aprs avoir cliquer dessus, car il arrive que je ne me rende pas compte que je ne suis pas loggu .


En effet, ce n'tait pas cens se comporter ainsi, mais je viens de le corriger.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Cool  ::ccool::

----------


## emilie77

Avec smartphone c'est penible le site. 
Toutes les fois je vais au fond de la page et je clique "version ordinateur" qui fonctionne beaucoup mieux (en plus je vois le actu avec le meme ordre)

----------


## danielhagnoul

> En effet, ce n'tait pas cens se comporter ainsi, mais je viens de le corriger.


Merci !

----------


## emilie77

Ps. la lecture sur pc par contre a une grosse limite: la longeur des lignes de texte (vous avez plus de 220 char sur un 1920px de largeur). On conseille pour une lecture "agreable" au maximum 80-100 (la moitie...)

https://fr.jimdo.com/2014/07/09/%C3%...ils-pratiques/

----------


## jhc58

La galre sur smartphone justement. J'ai eu la proposition de connexion en rpondant. Personnellement, je lis tous les articles auxquels je suis abonns via RSS et je partage sur les rseaux sociaux selon le contenu. Je regrette de ne pas trouver le bouton de partage sur smartphone ou tablette.

----------


## 23JFK

Bien que je consulte le site sur tablette / phablette  au moins 50% de mes consultations du site, j'ai vot que je n'utilisais jamais ces dispositifs car en fait, je force les navigateurs de ces appareils  me donner la version ordinateur du site tant je ne supporte pas les interfaces supposes optimises pour les mobiles notamment la perte de fonctions essentielles que sont le zoom sur la page et le contrle des polices, couleur background, javascript... Depuis 2010, avec la puissance de calcul des mobiles qui rivalisent avec celle d'un PC de moyenne gamme, les versions de pages web "optimises mobiles" n'ont plus de justification, celui qui veut faire quelque chose d'optimis pour des appareils nomades dveloppe des Apps, et les quelques sites qui bloquent la possibilit du switch entre version mobile et version ordinateur, je les boycotte.

----------


## halaster08

Je n'utilise pas la version tablette/mobile.
Utilisant ces fonctionnalit uniquement quand je me dplace, je trouve la lecture dsagrable sur ce genre de support. Donc j'attends d'tre pos avec mon grand cran pour profiter du forum.

----------


## transgohan

Je n'accde pas  dvp via mon smartphone.
Trop d'inconfort  la lecture en gnral (et ce pour tout site) je trouve.
Je prfre amplement la lecture sur un grand cran.

----------


## Robert78e

Lire les discussions du forum.

----------


## lankoande

Je n'accde pas frquemment   Developpez.com  partir de mon smart-phone parce que je ne trouve pas a pratique.
C'est souvent quand reois  les newsletters sur mon compte Gmail sur le smart-phone que je suis le lien , mais  mme 
avec a je bascule toujours sur le mode desktop pour plus de lisibilit.

----------


## tpericard

Hello,


Je n'utilise pas mon smartphone pour accder  Dvp. 
La lecture sur mobile d'un site web est en gnral assez pnible.

a+

----------


## Bousk

a m'arrive, la lecture passe encore, mais rpondre  un topic est des plus chiants : la zone de texte met un temps fou  charger et ajouter les boutons, puis perd le focus de temps en temps, et est ridiculement petite avec les emojis  droite qui prennent une bonne part de l'cran

----------


## ZenZiTone

Pour ma part, je ne savais pas que le site avait une version mobile. Et du coup je viens d'y faire un tour...

J'ai commenc par www.developpez.net/forums. Quelques petites remarques : 
Il faudrait pouvoir rduire les catgories des forumes (Le club, Systmes, Logiciels, etc..) afin de faciliter la navigation.
Les descriptions des diffrentes sous-catgories prennent beaucoup de place.
L'affichage du nombre de message me semble un peu superflue.

Pour ce qui est du reste, je proposerait bien une chose, mais elle ne s'appliquerait que aux actualit : par dfaut, ne pas afficher les rponses des utilisateurs. En soit, c'est la news qui nous intresse.

----------


## Laurentq1970

Bonjour, 
Comme pour certains, j'ai due passer par la version ordi pour voter et rpondre ....  ::?: 
Peut-tre une volution dans ce sens [HTC Desire 10 lifestyle, Android 6.0.1, Facebook 171.0.0.49.22, Chrome 66.0.3359.158]
J'utilise surtout mon mobile pour lire les articles partags sur facebook.  J'ai dj remarqu que je ne voyais ni les propositions, ni le bouton "voter" quand je souhaitais rpondre aux sondages, malgr mes tests sur la visionneuse facebook ou mme  lire sous Chrome.
Autre soucis, c'est la taille des images qui sont parfois trop grande, et empche le bon dimensionnement de la page, pour la lecture.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que la premire itration de la nouvelle version mobile de Developpez.com est en place afin de vous assurer une meilleure exprience utilisateur !

Cette premire itration s'est concentre sur le haut de page de Developpez.com ainsi que sur les portails. Voici  quoi ressemble maintenant le portail sur un tlphone :







La capture de gauche montre l'Accueil global ( https://www.developpez.com ). On peut voir un accs direct vers les forums, ainsi qu'un slecteur pour changer de rubrique (nous y reviendrons aprs). Et en dessous, on peut voir actualits et publications ple-mle, mais avec la possibilit de filtrer pour n'afficher que les actualits, ou que les publications des rdacteurs de Developpez.com.

Mais si l'accueil, qui prsente l'ensemble des technologies mlanges ainsi que les actualits gnralistes, ne vous convient pas, vous pouvez aussi bien choisir une rubrique spcifique, afin de n'avoir que les actualits et les publications concernant une technologie bien particulire. Pour cela, vous avez accs au bouton  Rubriques , qui vous donne accs aux rubriques via un menu vertical optimis, comme vous pouvez le voir sur la capture centrale.

Enfin, la capture de droite vous donne l'apparence d'une rubrique particulire (ici, Java), filtre pour les publications uniquement. Vous pouvez voir que vous pouvez recharger cette page (accueil Java) ou accder aux forums Java, mais que vous avez aussi toujours accs  la possibilit de revenir au portail gnral et  l'index des forums.

En ce qui concerne les actualits, le travail n'est pas termin de notre ct, mais les problmes les plus importants (concernant les images et vidos trop grandes) ont dj t rsolus ; elles sont dsormais adaptes  la taille de l'cran, ce qui vite de devoir forcer un dfilement horizontal.

Votre avis nous intresse : est-ce que ce nouveau traitement des images vous convient, ou ne prfriez-vous pas plutt que les images et vidos soient par dfaut masques, et qu'il faille  cliquer  pour les afficher ?

La suite des dveloppements se focalisera sur l'amlioration des actualits lues sur le portail, et aprs c'est le forum mobile qui subira un rajeunissement.  :;): 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## pasnox

C'est bien mieux ainsi!

----------


## Invit

Bravo la team, c'est vraiment beaucoup plus lisible. 

Juste un petit bug sur la version mobile, quand je cliques sur "consulter l'ensemble des x commentaires" au bas d'un article a me demande de m'identifier, puis me dirige sur une page "Discussion non spcifi(e)". Idem si je suis dj identifi je tombe sur cette mme page.





> Pour ce qui est du reste, je proposerait bien une chose, mais elle ne s'appliquerait que aux actualit : par dfaut, ne pas afficher les rponses des utilisateurs. En soit, c'est la news qui nous intresse.


Personnellement je serais pour afficher toutes les rponses des utilisateurs directement et virer le lien "Consulter l'ensemble des x commentaires" au profit de la navigation comme sur le forum. Dvp.com est un des rares sites je trouve ou a ne part pas trop dans la surenchre ou dans lauto-congratulation, et o les discussions sont intressantes, c'est dommage de s'en priver.

----------


## Brunoo

C'est vraiment trs bien.
O peut-on tlcharger cette appli depuis le site developpez.net ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Tu as rien  tlcharger le site dtecte que tu es sur mobile et envoi la version mobile, essaie voir...

----------


## FDussault

Je suis d'accord avec Pasnox, c'est trs bien!

Serait-il possible d'avoir le choix d'activer le CSS _mobile_ losrque que sur un _desktop_?  Et de conserver ce choix avec un cookie?

svp, svp, svp, svp :-D

----------


## Laurentq1970

Bonjour,
Super travail, Le rendu est trs agrable, mais il subsiste des problmes de dimensions d'images, sur certaines publications, qui vont jusqu' doubler la largeur de la page 😕.

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> Super travail, Le rendu est trs agrable, mais il subsiste des problmes de dimensions d'images, sur certaines publications, qui vont jusqu' doubler la largeur de la page 😕.


Ce problme est cens tre rgl pourtant, peux-tu donner des exemples de pages prsentant le problme afin que nous puissions tordre le cou une bonne fois pour toute  ce problme s'il te plat ?  ::):

----------


## dourouc05

J'ai toujours le problme pour https://www.developpez.com/actu/2064...r-4-Mo-de-RAM/, c'est--dire des tableaux.

Sinon, sur le forum, pas de boutons pour voter pour ou contre, ni de moyen de voir les blogs. Mais c'est trs utilisable 😁 !

----------


## Laurentq1970

> Ce problme est cens tre rgl pourtant, peux-tu donner des exemples de pages prsentant le problme afin que nous puissions tordre le cou une bonne fois pour toute  ce problme s'il te plat ?


J'ai le problme quand je lis l'actualit https://www.developpez.com/actu/2056...n-peu-farceurs
La vido n'est pas redimensionne, et la largeur est double.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que le forum a eu droit il y a quelques heures  sa mise  jour complte en mode mobile !

Dsormais, la navigation sur le forum en mode mobile est bien plus agrable et efficace. Parmi l'ensemble des nouveauts, on peut en particulier noter :
 le nouveau haut de page (gabarit) de Developpez.com est dsormais aussi prsent sur le forum ; l'accs aux fonctionnalits essentielles du forum (notifications, messagerie...) est directement intgr dans ce haut de page ; le nouveau haut de page rappelle galement dans quelle grande partie du forum vous vous trouvez ; la disposition, les polices et les couleurs ont t finement ajustes pour une meilleure lisibilit ; il est dsormais possible de faire des votes sur des messages en mode mobile ; il est dsormais bien plus simple de s'inscrire depuis un mobile grce  un lien direct ; etc.  ::mrgreen:: 

Voici quelques copies d'cran pour vous montrer  quoi cela ressemble.  :;): 



.



.









Pour rappel, afin de bnficier de ce nouveau style mobile, vous n'avez rien  faire et rien  tlcharger : il vous suffit de vous rendre, avec le navigateur de votre tlphone, sur https://www.developpez.net/forums/ pour en bnficier automatiquement.  ::ccool:: 

Par ailleurs, les vidos sur les actualits du portail sont temporairement invisibles en mode mobile en tant que solution temporaire  l'pineux problme de dimensions concernant une partie d'entre elles. Concernant les images en revanche, il ne devrait plus y avoir de souci.

Bien sr ce nouveau style tant tout jeune, il doit subsister quelques dfauts, n'hsitez pas  nous les signaler.  :;): 

Enfin, la prochaine tape est le passage en mode mobile des blogs de Developpez.com.  :;): 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  :;):

----------


## Bousk

En train de tester, jusque l je suis trs content  ::): 
L'ajout des boutons de bbcode serait parfait, mme si les plus communs sont connus et faciles  ajouter au clavier de tlphone, en l'tat c'est mieux que le lag de chargement de la version desktop  ::):

----------


## dourouc05

Excellente nouvelle  ::D:  !

----------


## Matthieu76

C'est vraiment mieux qu'avant, beau boulot  :+1:

----------


## Invit

Bonne nouvelle

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous,




> Note : pour ceux n'utilisant pas de mobile pour accder  Developpez.com, veuillez indiquer la raison. Peut tre cela deviendra aussi une piste  amliorer .


Quand je viens ici, c'est souvent pour trouver des rponses.
Et pour ce faire, le mieux est d'avoir un support lisible, permettant un ascenseur correct ....... bref, un cran qui ne "mange" pas une partie de l'attention  cause d'une surface trop petite, sans compter la petitesse des textes, photos, etc.

Eventuellement pour lire les news ...... quoique, la aussi, pour faire des saisies d'cran, bonjour ...

----------


## Steinvikel

Idem, je consulte exclusivement la version mobile pour les news, mais quand un lien qui pointe vers un forum est lch, faut bien l'avou, quand a tourne bien sur le tel on est content.
que les news sur mobile > parce que je trouve le support bien moins confortable  la lecture (5" full HD), les lieux et moments ni aidant pas non plus ...est naviguer avec mes boudins, n'en parlons pas ! xD
Je dois zomer sur chaques lien pour tre sr de cliquer sur le bon bouton, lien-text... sur un telephone dont la fluidit n'est de premire qualit. =/
Et lorsqu'il s'agit de ragir... je prfre autant attendre de retrouver un clavier physique.

...il n'y a que sur dev.net que je trouve autant de snap pour accompagner une news sur l'implmentation. a fait rellement plaisir. Merci !  ::ccool::

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

Magnifique travail,  bonne lisibilit.

Bravo

----------


## JackIsJack

Bravo ! Vous faites honneur  l'image que doit dgager le PREMIER site de dveloppement franais ! ( quand le design de la partie pc ? :-) )

----------


## rogerM100

Vraiment c'est encourageant, je suis fier du Developpez.com ::):  ::):  ::): ... je vais vous donner la suite aprs plus de vrification, a plus  ::(:

----------


## oudjira

Excellent travail la team vous tes les meilleurs et la version mobile est gnial.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer la mise en place des blogs en version mobile !

Vous pouvez dsormais consulter les blogs, commenter et blogguer vous-mme depuis votre priphrique mobile, et ce, d'une manire trs confortable.

Pour rappel, en tant inscrit(e) sur Developpez.com, vous avez, de plein droit, accs  un blog, que vous pouvez ouvrir vous-mme en y accdant depuis votre profil forum. Vous trouverez plus de dtails ici.

En plus du support des blogs, les pices jointes sur le forum sont dsormais aussi affiches en mode mobile.

Voici quelques captures d'cran pour vous donner une ide :







Qu'en pensez-vous ?  :;):

----------


## Invit

Vraiment chouette l'interface mobile maintenant, gros bravo  l'quipe !

----------


## KUKUROUGE

::yaisse::

----------


## Bousk

J'voudrais pas rler mais y'a pas la mise en avant des postes avec de nombreux votes positifs sur mobile  ::(: 
Globalement je dirais qu'il manque un petit truc pour dlimiter les messages. Je trouve qu'ils se confondent pas mal sur une mme page.

Aussi je ne trouve aucun moyen de modrer les discussions.

----------


## phili_b

Bonjour,

J'avais essay quelques semaines le mode responsive de developpez.net mais je suis revenu au mode d'affichage "Bureau" sur mon smartphone, en effet l'dition avait un bug plutt gnant.

Le fait de vouloir diter un message avaient pour consquence de le supprimer.

Je n'ai compris pas tout de suite comment.

Mais voici les tapes:
- bouton d'dition du message
- au moment d'diter le message on s'aperoit en fait que a "appuie" sur le bouton "supprimer" ?!

edit: Je viens d'essayer de reproduire de le bug, mais je n'ai pas pu le faire car je suis maintenant "coinc" en version "Bureau" sur mon smartphone.

La j'cris sur mon ordi, mais sous smartphone le bug se produit avec Chrome 66.0.3359, Android 5.1, Motorola Moto G.

Il y a une url pour la version mobile, ou alors a passe automatiquement en responsive ?
 (Si tant est qu'on ne reste pas "coinc" en mode "Bureau"... moins sans doute de supprimer le cookie).

PS: Sinon je ne sais plus quelle est l'url du forum et/ou Project Tools pour indiquer les bugs du forum

----------


## Laurentq1970

> Mais voici les tapes:
> - bouton d'dition du message
> - au moment d'diter le message on s'aperoit en fait que a "appuie" sur le bouton "supprimer" ?


Mme bug rencontr. Pour en tmoigner, mes prcdents commentaires taient via mon ordi, et ne vais pas diter celui-ci.

----------


## MFDev

J'utilise la version mobile maintenant depuis plusieurs pour lire les actualits sur mobile, et vous avez fait un excellent boulot (et c'est peu dire...) .
Malgr S4 et mon cran 5 pouces, pas besoin de zoomer, tout se lit trs bien.
Ds qu'un sujet comporte quelques liens, je prfre approfondir quand mme sur mon portable.
Je n'utilise pas ou peu les forums avec le mobile, je ne peu donner mon avis.
Bravo encore  toute l'quipe... !

----------


## Tlams

C'est super merci !
Je l'utilise tous les jours (ou presque), la navigation est grandement amlior.
Par contre, j'ai toujours pas compris comment accder directement au dernier message d'une discussion.

----------


## FRANCI5

Bonne ide d'optimiser a mais pas comme les autres sites bourrs de pub. Parce que certains forums(sur d'autres sites) sont trs dsagrables: des bugs qui font qu'une pub ou le code de la page la fait partir en cacahoute ou masque le contenu, le bouton pour poster un commentaire qui marche pas ... a fait vite mal aux yeux! Et c'est toujours un peu plus compliqu de suivre une discussion sur un tlphone(pour ceux comme moi qui ont un cran de 9 centimtres  ::aie::  )

PS: je critique pas le site mais ce post est juste pour donner mon point de vue ... Si a peut aider voil  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le portail Emploi est dsormais compatible en version mobile ! Vous pouvez donc dsormais visualiser des offres, effectuer des recherches, postuler et mme poster des offres d'emploi de manire bien plus confortable depuis votre priphrique mobile.

Voici quelques captures d'cran :



*Formulaire de recherche*


*Rsultats de la recherche*



*Liste des offres d'un mme employeur*


*Dtails d'une offre*



En plus de cela, le forum mobile a t amlior en fonction de vos retours : Un message bien pluss, qui apparat en vert dans la version ordinateur, apparat dsormais aussi en vert aussi dans la version mobile.  ::ccool::  En ce qui concerne l'dition de message, l'interface a t amliore afin d'viter de supprimer par inadvertance un message au lieu de le modifier.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Overcrash

Hello, 

Pour moi le chat en first. 
Outil totalement indispensable pour le boulot ! 

Ludovic

----------


## Doksuri

je n'utilises pas la version mobile, pour la simple raison que j'ai dvp.com d'ouvert quand je code (sur un ordi) 20h/jour  ::aie:: 
par contre, une version mobile du chat.... je ne dis pas non, pour pouvoir garder un oeil sur une conversation alors qu'on doit partir  :;):

----------


## Gannon

J'ai remarque que l'ordre des actualit n'est pas la mme suivant le version mobile / desktop. 

Sinon super boulot.

----------


## Anomaly

> Par contre, j'ai toujours pas compris comment accder directement au dernier message d'une discussion.


Tout simplement parce que la fonction tait absente.  ::aie:: 

Mais cet oubli est rpar : il y a dsormais un lien pour accder au dernier message (en plus du lien de la discussion "standard" et du lien permettant d'accder au premier nouveau message).  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai remarque que l'ordre des actualit n'est pas la mme suivant le version mobile / desktop.


Non, l'ordre n'est pas diffrent ; par contre comme sur la version ordinateur, il y a deux colonnes, l'une prsentant les actualits du monde de l'IT, l'autre prsentant les publications (nouveaux tutoriels, etc). En mode mobile, cela nous paraissait dlicat de maintenir une liste double ; c'est pour a que, par dfaut, actualits et publications sont mlanges dans la colonne unique. Mais on peut choisir de n'afficher *que* les actualits ou *que* les publications et l tu pourras voir que cela est bien conforme.

Ne pas oublier aussi que les Unes, qui sont bien dmarques sur la version ordinateur, apparaissent de manire plus discrte (mais en premier) sur la version mobile.  :;):

----------


## Invit

Dans le tableau de bord (sur mobile + PC en version mobile), il manque le posteur :


Dans l'accueil du site (PC en version mobile), il n'est pas possible de basculer sur les  Actualits  et  Publications  :

----------


## Anomaly

> Dans l'accueil du site (PC en version mobile), il n'est pas possible de basculer sur les  Actualits  et  Publications  :


Bonjour Winjrme,

Je ne reproduis absolument pas ce problme, cela fonctionne pour moi, aussi bien sur mobile que sur PC en vue adaptative. Peux-tu dtailler s'il te plat ?

----------


## Invit

Pas de soucis pour moi non plus sur mobile, c'est sur PC que je constate le problme.

Se rendre  l'accueil ;Cliquer en bas sur  Version mobile  ;Essayer de cliquer sur  Actualits  ou  Publications  pour ne constater aucun changement.

[EDIT] Et sur mobile, les liens "redirect-to" me donnent des "Page not found".

----------


## Anomaly

D'accord. Bon c'tait loin d'tre le seul problme li  ce lien "Version mobile". J'ai donc prfr retirer le lien, parce que sur les navigateurs modernes, on dispose de toute faon de la vue adaptative qui permet de pouvoir activer automatiquement et utiliser le style mobile dans un mode navigateur appropri.

Pour le message "Dernier message par" c'est confirm, et cela sera corrig rapidement.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Le problme concernant "Dernier message par" est dsormais rsolu.  :;):

----------


## Thumb down

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques temps, depuis mon tlphone portable, quand je veux diter un poste {DVP.COM} pour le modifier il est tout simple supprimer sans autre forme de procs !

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour

Lorsque j essaye d diter les messages sur mon mobile, quand je clique sur le message a clique sur le bouton "supprimer le message".

Systme Android 
Navigateur opera  jour

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Le problme d'dition d'un message en mode mobile devrait tre rsolu  prsent.

----------

